# Guessing age of a molly mule



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Can you share the photo?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm trying to transfer the one pic but the problem is my computer isn't copying it. It's new, Windows 7 but as was the old one but something's different and I don't care for it. Oh, same brand as well. Just letting you know I'm working on it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Finally....Not white above eyes, skinned up a bit. Don't like what maybe a sarcoid on her neck.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

The picture is too tiny for me to really see anything... Sorry, no help here!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Remember that mules live longer than horses. A mule can have a useful life into it's 30's with proper care and nutrition. The picture is too small for me to guess at her age, you might be better off having a mule-savvy vet take a look.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you seen the mule in person, Saddlebag? Are you thinking of getting her? 

My guess is she's mature, possibly into her early teens. I base this solely on blowing the picture up as much as I could without losing too much definition; then looking just above her eyes where I could see a little sinking in of that area happening.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was toying with the idea but my boys would freak out at the sight of her. She is for sale along with 3 horses. The horses need homes with someone who doesn't mind throwing lots of hay to them.


----------



## Hollymoon (Aug 13, 2015)

from the picture it doesn't look to young or too old i would guess 12, but the picture is small. She looks to be in good health


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Saddlebag, horses get used to mules relatively quickly. According to my old BO, the horses were not happy when Buddy was brought to their stable at first, but they got over it and he'd been part of the herd for quite some time. You need to introduce them slowly just like with a regular horse.


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

Mules can be mouthed just as a horse can. No way at all to tell age without papers or looking at the teeth. Use a basic horse chart, they are close enough.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Today I learned the molly is 17 so mid teens was a good guess. And apparently when she hollers it's enough to raise the dead, not like a donkey braying. Neighbors guessed her height at 13hh and said the mule was driven, never ridden. No, I'm not getting her, just a passing thought flashing thro my brain.


----------

